# piranha very aggressive towards each other



## brianhellno (Jun 16, 2008)

I usually never get to watch my piranha during the day because I usually have work. Most of the time I see them is in the afternoon and they are always just chillin under their favorite log. Occasionally swimming about.

Well today I got to see them when their active and they are really really active. They were swimming around the whole tank chasing each other all over the place. A few times they would start facing off fish to fish and start pushing each other with their bodies almost like headbutting or something. Then they would just chase each other more. I mean it would be a flash and the piranha would be on the other side of the tank.

I guess my question is is this normal behavior? Are they playing?

Background info: 
Its 5 red bellies in a 125 tank 
The tank is 6 feet long by 18 inches wide by 24 inches high and has plenty of plants and hiding places 
The reds are about 3 in a half maybe more inches in length. 
I can't post water parameters now but if necessary I can get them

Thanks in advance to all that respond.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

that behavior is totally normal, as long as it doesn't escalate to taking chunks out of each other, i wouldn't worry about anything. mine have been swimming all over and chasing each other all day since i added another powerhead, they aren't nipping at each other tho, so its harmless.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Sounds like a pretty sound setup from the stats.
A pic would be nice...

Has your temperature spiked?
That would be one reason...

As for all the hiding places... I've experienced much more aggression with fewer pygos with decor than with more pygos and no decor.
If they can't establish territories (because there aren't any...) then there can't be territorial battles.

Anywho... the temperature thing is my first thought...
Other'n that... just keep your eye on 'em and post how it goes.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Bong) (Jan 7, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> Sounds like a pretty sound setup from the stats.
> A pic would be nice...
> 
> *Has your temperature spiked?
> ...


Check your water temp and post it.


----------



## brianhellno (Jun 16, 2008)

Temp is at a steady 82. Doesn't seem to have really changed much since I set up the tank. They still seem pretty active today. Currently in the tank are some Giant Danios and some Mollies. Other than that when I just went up to the tank to take these pictures they all cruised out in the open to investigate what I was up to something they normally never do. Then they'd run back and forth from their favorite hiding spot then back into the open. Maybe their hungry?

Anyways here's the pics:


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Nice setup.









Yeah, they're just being normal little 'teenage' piranhas.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Bong) (Jan 7, 2008)

You can lower the temp to 78 in they are to aggressive with each other


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Sounds like normal behavior to me. I've walked in before to find two of mine chasing each others tails around in a circle so fast they were almost a blur. As long as they're not nipping too much I wouldn't worry.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

everything looks good to me.


----------

